# 12 year old cans of Mt. House opened up! (a must read!)



## Jimbo777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello everyone this is my first post.

In 2002 I bought several cans of Mt. House from the factory in Albany OR.
They have been in my closet for 12 years.

I opened up a can of Spaghetti and meat sauce first. This is one of my favs and I wanted to see if the taste had changed any. The taste was still all there! Yum Yum 

Next I opened up a can of beef stroganoff. The taste was still all there. A ok so far...

The third and final can I opened up was my all time Mt. House favorite...
Granola and Blueberries with milk.

I added the cold water and it was awful tasting! 
The milk had gone sour!

The code on the can is as follows...

03139D 30-449 MIX 5-8 PAW 1543

Just to let you guys know...
The Mountain House granola blue berries and milk will not last!
Not even in cans!

I'm sending this stuff back to the factory for a refund before the SHTF!

How disapointing!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the review Jimbo, I don't use freeze dried foods myself as they are a bit expensive for my taste, but many here do. Good post.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

ew, why would they already add the milk? yuk! how are you supposed to eat it plain for a snack? geesh


----------

